# Πάμε συναυλία; (Θηρευτές και λεία)



## kapa18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ο Λέοναρντ στο φεστιβάλ του Γκλάστονμπερι φέτος

Για τον Νίκελ


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

Θα πάμεεε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Θα πάμεεε;



Φύγαμε!!!!!!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

Γιούπιιι!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

https://shop.ticketpro.gr/event_detail.asp?evnt=141

Αγοράζουμε εισιτήρια;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 13, 2008)

Μη λέτε δημοσίως πού σκοπεύετε να πάτε, θα πλακώσουν οι παπαράτσοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Μα για τους παπαράτσους το κάνουμε. Θέλουμε να μας βάλει η Εσπρέσο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

Να ενημερώσω πρώτα για το χωράφι (το Terra Vibe), που το έχω και πρόσφατο στη μνήμη (ακόμα δηλαδή βήχω και φτύνω σκόνη):

1) Το παρκάρισμα είναι a huge pain in the ass. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να περπατήσει κάποιος και χιλιόμετρα από εκεί που θ' αφήσει το αμάξι μέχρι την είσοδο της αλάνας. Το πάρκινγκ πίσω από το χωράφι δεν συνίσταται, εκτός αν δεν έχει κάποιος μάσκα οξυγόνου και θέλει να πετάξει τα ρούχα του μετά από το χώμα που θα καταπιεί στην επιστροφή.

1α) Ανάλογα με το πού θα έχει παρκάρει κανείς και πότε θα φύγει μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας, μπορεί να χρειαστεί από μισή έως 2 ώρες για να ξεμπλέξει από την κίνηση.

2) Το χωράφι έχει χώμα όσο πλησιάζεις στη σκηνή, το οποίο καταπίνεις με το κιλό. Πιο πίσω, στα γρασίδια, είναι καλύτερη η κατάσταση αλλά θα το πάρεις απόφαση ότι θα βλέπεις από γιγαντοοθόνη.

3) Αυτό το designated area είναι σε καλή θέση, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τρως χώμα. Αν χρεώνουν όμως 105 ευρώ για να δεις συναυλία σαν άνθρωπος και να μην πας σπίτι σου με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα, είναι για φτύσιμο. Με 105 ευρώ θα έπρεπε να κάθεσαι και να σου σερβίρουν τη μαργαρίτα σε ασημένιο δίσκο κι επίσης μετά να σε διακτινίσουν σπίτι σου. Γκρρ.

4) Ο Κοέν σίγουρα θα μαζέψει κόσμο, αλλά όχι τις 20.000+ που μάζεψε ο Μανού τις προάλλες. Άρα, θεωρητικά, μπορούμε να πάρουμε εισιτήριο και επιτόπου ή από τα ταμεία στην Πανεπιστημίου, τα δισκάδικα κλπ. Εγώ θέλω να πάω εκεί με εισιτήριο, αλλά θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα (γιατί τώρα δεν παίζει χρήμα, ας όψεται η κοσμοτέ και οι υπόλοιποι λογαριασμοί... )

Θα μιλήσουμε πάντως και εκτενέστερα για τις λεπτομέρειες. Λέοναρντ είναι αυτός!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία (πριν δυο χρόνια;) με τους Depeche Mode:

1) Σίγουρα δεν έχω σκοπό να στέκομαι/κάθομαι στα χώματα. Γρασίδι καλύτερα και ας είμαι πιο μακριά.

2) Όσο για την απομάκρυνση μετά το τέλος, μάλλον βρήκα (τυχαία) τον καλύτερο τρόπο. Παρκάρεις μακριά, πάνω στην Εθνική Οδό και αποφεύγεις να μπεις στον παράδρομο και στο (λέμε τώρα) πάρκινγκ. Βέβαια είσαι αποφασισμένος ότι θα περπατήσεις αρκετά στο πηγαινέλα. Φεύγεις με κατεύθυνση προς Λαμία και όταν φτάσεις στον Σείριο, που είναι πολύ κοντά, κάνεις αναστροφή για Αθήνα. Έτσι αποφεύγεις την ατελείωτη ουρά στην ανισόπεδη της Μαλακάσας που μπορεί να σε κρατήσει εκεί ακόμα και δύο ώρες.

Ερώτηση: Ισχυρίζονται στην ιστοσελίδα ότι έχει εύκολη πρόσβαση με τρένο. Τι εννοούν; Είναι όντως κοντά; Και έχει τρένο την ώρα που τελειώνει η συναυλία ή πας στο σταθμό και περιμένεις το πρώτο πρωινό;

Edit: Βρήκα την απάντηση:
Με τρένο: Από τον Σταθμό Λαρίσης παίρνετε το τρένο προς Χαλκίδα και αποβιβάζεστε στον σταθμό Σφενδάλη (διαδρομή περίπου 30 λεπτών). Από εκεί ο χώρος του φεστιβάλ απέχει 10 λεπτά με τα πόδια. Εισιτήριο μονής διαδρομής: 2.60 €. Τα τρένα αναχωρούν κάθε 30 ή 60 λεπτά. Προσοχή: Το τελευταίο τρένο με κατεύθυνση την Αθήνα φεύγει από τη Σφενδάλη στις 23:39, που ίσως είναι πολύ νωρίς για το show.


----------



## andy (Jul 13, 2008)

Α, πολύ μ' αρέσουν αυτές οι ομαδικές πολιτιστικές έξοδοι. Εγώ ξεπαραδιάστηκα προχθές για τη Μαντόνα, οπότε από συναυλίες έκλεισα νομίζω για το 2008.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> ... Τα τρένα αναχωρούν κάθε 30 ή 60 λεπτά. Προσοχή: Το τελευταίο τρένο με κατεύθυνση την Αθήνα φεύγει από τη Σφενδάλη στις 23:39, που ίσως είναι πολύ νωρίς για το show.



Ίσως να μην είναι νωρίς Αλεξάνδρα. Στη σελίδα της εταιρείας που πουλάει τα εισιτήρια νομίζω ότι γράφει ώρα έναρξης συναυλίας στις 19.30. Αν ισχύει αυτό, θα τελειώσει λογικά πριν τις 22:00.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2008)

andy said:


> Εγώ ξεπαραδιάστηκα προχθές για τη Μαντόνα, οπότε από συναυλίες έκλεισα νομίζω για το 2008.


Βιάστηκες! Θα μπορούσες να περιμένεις να γίνει κι αυτή εβδομήντα τριών.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Βιάστηκες! Θα μπορούσες να περιμένεις να γίνει κι αυτή εβδομήντα τριών.




Τι;; Δεν είναι;;


----------



## andy (Jul 13, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Τι;; Δεν είναι;;



Φτου σου, ιερόσυλη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Στη σελίδα της εταιρείας που πουλάει τα εισιτήρια νομίζω ότι γράφει ώρα έναρξης συναυλίας στις 19.30.


Το είδα αυτό, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα βάλουν τον Λέοναρντ να τραγουδήσει στις 19.30, με τον ήλιο. Μάλλον θα έχουν κάτι άλλο για να ξεκινήσει η συναυλία.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

> Με τρένο: Από τον Σταθμό Λαρίσης παίρνετε το τρένο προς Χαλκίδα και αποβιβάζεστε στον σταθμό Σφενδάλη (διαδρομή περίπου 30 λεπτών). Από εκεί ο χώρος του φεστιβάλ απέχει 10 λεπτά με τα πόδια.



Ιιι! Ξετσίπωτο ψέμα, ντροπή τους! 
Ο σταθμός του ΟΣΕ είναι παραπάνω από 10 λεπτά περπάτημα (κάπου 2,5 χιλιόμετρα), εκτός κι αν έβαλαν τον Μπολτ να κάνει τη διαδρομή...


Στους Depeche Mode δεν πήγα. Με είχε απογοητεύσει τόσο πολύ η συναυλία του 2001 στο ΟΑΚΑ που, από σπονδές στον Gahan (μη γελάτε πληζ, είχα καημό να τους δω), μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας έκανα να ξαναβάλω σιντί τους στο ηχοσύστημα 5 χρόνια. Μόνο όταν βγήκε το Playing the angel (που ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατο κι ευχάριστη έκπληξη) τους ξανάκουσα. Αλλά και πάλι, στη δεύτερη συναυλία δεν είχα πάει (ήταν όντως το 2006).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Και δυόμισι χιλιόμετρα να είναι, το προτιμώ από την ταλαιπωρία του αυτοκινήτου. 
Αλλά αν αρχίσει στις 9 ο Λεό και τελειώσει στις 11, δεν νομίζω ότι προλαβαίνουμε να περπατήσουμε 2,5 χιλιόμετρα και να είμαστε εγκαίρως στο σταθμό.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

Έχουν λένε και λεωφορεία που σε πάνε και σε φέρνουν. Βέβαια, απ' ό,τι έχω ακούσει από διάφορους γνωστούς, σε συναυλίες με πολύ κόσμο έχει τύχει να φύγουν και 5 το πρωί περιμένοντας να μπουν σε άδειο λεωφορείο.

Αν είναι ν' αρχίσει εφτάμιση, βολεύει το τρένο. Εκτός αν έχει 40 βαθμούς και περπατάς μες στο λιοπύρι (μου συνέβη το 2004 και δεν θέλω να το θυμάμαι...). Αν πάλι δεν έχει μεγάλη προσέλευση, καλύτερα με αυτοκίνητο.

Θα δούμε πώς θα πάει η προπώληση...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 13, 2008)

Αντί να περπατάτε μέχρι το σταθμό, μπορείτε να φορέσετε τα χαμόγελά σας και να ζητήσετε από κανέναν με τροχοφόρο να σας πετάξει κάπου παρακάτω (δηλ. σπίτια σας). Η μισή ντροπή δική σας και η μισή της Μαλακάσας.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 13, 2008)

Ο Λυκαβηττός είναι ό,τι μεγαλύτερο και ό,τι πιο δυσπρόσιτο μπορώ να ανεχτώ για συναυλία...

ο τεμπέλαρος/καραλαπάς της γειτονιάς σας


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 13, 2008)

Κόμη, ένα θα σου πω: Αν δεν υπήρχε ο Λυκαβηττός και τα θρυλικά βραχάκια του ή θα είχα φαληρίσει ή θα είχα πάει στις μισές συναυλίες (που είναι πάρα πολλές). Τώρα όμως με τον Λώρη και τ' αμπελοχώραφό του, πολύ χαλιέμαι που δεν γίνονται τόσες πολλές (και καλές) συναυλίες εκεί.

Σταθερή αξία από τα 16 μου μέχρι τώρα και για όσο θα με παίρνει. Καλοκαιράκι, αρβύλα/αθλητικό με κολάν/σορτσάκι, κρύα μπύρα και βραχάκια...

(Καλά, όχι πάντα. Πήγαινα και κανονικά με εισιτήριο, αλλά μόνο όταν ήθελα να κάτσω μπροστά και να βλέπω μέχρι και τη σταγόνα του ιδρώτα να στάζει από το μέτωπο του καλλιτέχνη... )


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 13, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> (Καλά, όχι πάντα. Πήγαινα και κανονικά με εισιτήριο, αλλά μόνο όταν ήθελα να κάτσω μπροστά και να βλέπω μέχρι και τη σταγόνα του ιδρώτα να στάζει από το μέτωπο του καλλιτέχνη... )



Αυτή είναι η ουσία... Αλλιώς, τι να τραβιόμαστε;


----------

